# 2015 Entries for Westminster



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

RETRIEVER (GOLDEN)
Judge: Ms. Marion Lyons
Day: February 17, 2015
Time: 2:15
Ring: 1

Best Of Breed Competition

6 Ch Foxrun's Under The Big Top 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 73260601
Date of Birth: May 20, 2012
Breeder: Kathi Schapp & Chuck Schapp
Sire: Ch Woodwind's Sweet'n The Pot RE
Dam: GCH FoxRun's Lettuce Entertain U
Owner: Kathi Schapp & Chuck Schapp
8 GCH Easthill Broxden Woodland Lettuce Entertain You 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 53250401
Date of Birth: September 17, 2008
Breeder: Sharon Shilkoff & Sandra Kim Hoffen & Amy Booth
Sire: Ch Easthill Broxden The Fig Is Up
Dam: Ch Woodland Kerry Oakie
Owner: C Collins & L Fernandes & J Supple & J Ovalle & A Booth
9 GCH Karagold's Boom Boom Boom 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 57622001
Date of Birth: June 05, 2009
Breeder: Karen S Brady
Sire: Ch Klaasem's Zoom Zoom Zoom
Dam: Ch Karagold's A-Phair Of The Heart
Owner: Karen S Brady & Karen Holbrook
10 Ch Scion Thank God I'M A Country Boy 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 70571301
Date of Birth: November 25, 2011
Breeder: Pat Simpson
Sire: Ch Venture Redog's Magic Hat Trick
Dam: Ch Scion Swede 'N Sassy
Owner: Pat Simpson & Emily Holwerda
11 GCH Emery's White Out 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 70730502
Date of Birth: September 12, 2011
Breeder: Brianna Bischoff & Beth Johnson
Sire: GCH Summits The Titanic
Dam: GCH Hytree Emery's Hot Topic
Owner: Pamela & Richard Sherry & Brianna Bischoff
12 GCH Rhapsody Yet Another One JH OA OAJ 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 68060102
Date of Birth: May 01, 2011
Breeder: Mary Ellen Leveille & Berna Hart Welch
Sire: GCH Clarkcreek Pebwin Even The Odds
Dam: Pebwin When Sparks Fly
Owner: Peg Burlett & Don Burlett
14 Ch Rainyday's Secret Garden 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 68579901
Date of Birth: September 21, 2010
Breeder: Indya Sheehan
Sire: Ch Wochica My Promised Land
Dam: Ch Sunnybrae Rainyday's Awsm-Blsm
Owner: Indya Sheehan 
15 GCH Clarkcreek Pebwin Even The Odds 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 45768404
Date of Birth: October 08, 2007
Breeder: Melissa & Stephen Johnson
Sire: Ch Pebwin Making The Odds
Dam: Ch Clarkcreek Isadora Growlsellini
Owner: Berna Hart Welch 
16 GCH Pebwin Hocus Pocus 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 62907003
Date of Birth: May 31, 2010
Breeder: Berna Hart Welch
Sire: Ch Monogram's Bada Bing
Dam: Ch Verdoro Pebwin CST
Owner: Art Cazares & Berna Welch
17 Ch Goodtime's Sweet Talkin' Guy RN 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 65621301
Date of Birth: September 15, 2010
Breeder: Kathy Smith
Sire: Ch Goodtime's Johnny Bee Good
Dam: Ch Goodtime's Sugar And Spice
Owner: Cortney Corral & Julie Corral & Kathy Smith
18 Ch Yukon's You'Re So Vain 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 78966001
Date of Birth: May 25, 2013
Breeder: John Devens & Charlene Devens
Sire: GCH Rush Hill's Drama'Geddon JH
Dam: GCH Numoon Yukon Anticipation
Owner: John Devens & Charlene Devens
19 Ch Goldiva's Dancin'N The Moonlight 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 44475102
Date of Birth: June 01, 2007
Breeder: Mary Dickinson Wood
Sire: Ch Nautilus Goldiva's Good N Plenty
Dam: Ch Goldiva's Play N Hard To Get
Owner: Mary Dickinson Wood 
21 Ch Sweetgold Double Down 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 74723901
Date of Birth: September 19, 2012
Breeder: Kym & Richard C Anton
Sire: Ch Castlerock Let It Be
Dam: Ch SweetGold Mirage
Owner: Kym & Richard Anton 
23 GCH My Buddy's I'Ve Had The Time Of My Life RE 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 61554810
Date of Birth: February 01, 2010
Breeder: Leah Chew & Margaret Sisco
Sire: Ch Summit's Goldentrip In The Line Of Duty
Dam: My Buddy's It Takes Two RN
Owner: Carolyn G Kellerman & L Chew
24 GCH Nautilus Aneira 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 74220401
Date of Birth: May 20, 2012
Breeder: Julie MacKinnon
Sire: GCH Nautilus Aljendro
Dam: Nautilus Victoria Zoe
Owner: Dianne & Patrick Eves 
25 Ch Goldstreak Foreverillegaluturn 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 71410902
Date of Birth: May 15, 2011
Breeder: Dinah Mileham
Sire: GCH Rush Hill's All Fools On Deck
Dam: GCH Amberview's Cocktails N Dreams
Owner: Candy Nee & Jennifer & Randy Hoffmann
27 GCH Rush Hill's Drama'Geddon JH RATN 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 62219801
Date of Birth: February 22, 2010
Breeder: Tonya Struble & Mark Struble
Sire: GCH Rush Hill's Run'n Amuck At Abelard AXP AJP NFP OA OAJ
Dam: Ch Rush Hill's Here We Go Again
Owner: Tonya Struble & Mark Struble & Cathy Meddaugh
28 GCH Rush Hill's Murder Mystery JH 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 64227201
Date of Birth: August 13, 2010
Breeder: Mark & Tonya Struble & Kelsey Dunn
Sire: GCH Rush Hill's Run'n Amuck At Abelard
Dam: Ch Rush Hill's Murder She Wrote
Owner: Tonya Struble & Catherine Meddaugh & Christian Rutten
29 GCH Barric's Ready Set Go Bella 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 53252203
Date of Birth: October 05, 2008
Breeder: Barb Georgette
Sire: Ch Snowshoe's Lucy Loves Me
Dam: Ch BarRics Living With Attitude
Owner: B & M & C Clegg & L Frey & B Georgette
30 GCH Goldsmith's Lemon N Tea 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 68998904
Date of Birth: July 03, 2011
Breeder: Brian & Mary & Caroline Clegg
Sire: Wyomings Over And Over Again
Dam: Ch Goldsmiths Charlies Angel
Owner: Mary Clegg & Phil & Laurie Sieff
32 Ch Megway's Sam I Am 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 71388201
Date of Birth: January 09, 2012
Breeder: Megan Strickland & Renee Beutler & Laura Kling
Sire: Ch Kamaglo's Celtic Heritage
Dam: Ch Laurell's Jo Jo Dimaggio
Owner: Renee Ross & Megan Strickland
33 GCH Steadmor's Take A Gander 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 63821305
Date of Birth: May 21, 2010
Breeder: Jacqueline J Morasco & Julie Kielts
Sire: GCH Boca Gold's Peking Duck JH
Dam: Ch Steadmor's Uptown Girl
Owner: Nancy M Sherick & Jacqueline J Morasco
34 Ch Beau Geste Belhaven Rhf Callooh Callay 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 70854807
Date of Birth: December 22, 2011
Breeder: Janet K Bramhall
Sire: Belhaven RHF My Beamish Boy JH CGC
Dam: Beau Geste Geranium Kiss
Owner: Anne Angelastro & Jan Bramhall & Christine Calcinari
36 GCH Highlight N Cactus Kids Hot 2 Trot 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 74072101
Date of Birth: August 20, 2012
Breeder: Patrice Loves & Michael Rathbun & Charles Wilson
Sire: GCH Hillock Honeybear's Purple Pizzazz
Dam: GCH Highlight's Coco Chanel
Owner: Patrice Loves & Michael Rathbun & Charles Wilson
37 GCH My Buddy's Eye Of The Beholder RA NA 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 56395204
Date of Birth: April 25, 2009
Breeder: Leeah Chew
Sire: My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon
Dam: My Buddy's Zoom-Zoom
Owner: Mike Genova & Scott Herpolsheimer & Leeah Chew
38 GCH Kalm Sea's To Have And To Hold CGC 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 40429701
Date of Birth: January 31, 2007
Breeder: Susan Robins
Sire: Ch Clarkcreek Force Of Nature
Dam: Kalm Sea's Charlotte Russe
Owner: Susan Robins 
39 GCH Saffire's No Rest For The Wicked 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 74007101
Date of Birth: July 16, 2012
Breeder: Sheree Melhuish & Haley Whitcomb & Tara Whitcomb
Sire: Ch Castlerock Let It Be
Dam: Saffire's Clearly Miss UnderStood
Owner: Sheree Melhuish & Haley Whitcomb & Tara Whitcomb
40 GCH Award's Follow Your Bliss 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 22905101
Date of Birth: December 27, 2004
Breeder: Phyllis Ward
Sire: Ch Golden Pine Dustrax Maverick CDX TDX
Dam: Ch Asterling's Running Ram-Pant
Owner: Phyllis Ward 
41 Ch Nautilus Keystone 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 72134101
Date of Birth: October 22, 2011
Breeder: Julie MacKinnon
Sire: Ch Nautilus Alejandro
Dam: Nautilus Gypsys Tramps And Thieves
Owner: Julie MacKinnon 
43 GCH Firestar's Go For Broke AX AXJ OF TD 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 61234501
Date of Birth: March 14, 2010
Breeder: Cindy Partridge
Sire: Ch Pebwin Brookmont's U.S. Marshal CD TD JH
Dam: Ch Goodtime's Spring Fling At Firestar
Owner: Sharon & Clayton Kilrain 
44 GCH My Buddy's Out Of The Blue CD JH RE 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 54409003
Date of Birth: January 03, 2009
Breeder: Leeah Chew DVM & Margaret Cisco
Sire: GCH My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN CGC
Dam: My Buddy's It Takes Two RN
Owner: Jim & Alisa Andras 
45 Ch Highmark's Tootie Frutie Oh Rudy 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 66992701
Date of Birth: February 14, 2011
Breeder: Linda Willard & Vicki Finneran
Sire: GCH Venture's Boys N Toys
Dam: Highmark's Lark Ascending
Owner: Linda Willard 
46 GCH Krishna's Dream For The Hell Of It 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 71072802
Date of Birth: November 23, 2011
Breeder: Gloria Kerr
Sire: GCH Crystal Glens Hell Freezes Over RA
Dam: Krishna Ruffles Have Ridges
Owner: Carolyn Fertitta & Debbie Rogers
47 GCH Hillock's Bacardi CD RE CGC 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 56575901
Date of Birth: May 27, 2009
Breeder: Tammy Tomlinson & Chuck & Dianne Ross
Sire: Ch Hillock's Honeybear's Purple Pizzazz
Dam: Ch Hillock's Rum Riasin
Owner: Dianne & Chuck Ross & Tammy Tomlinson
48 Ch Tamarack Billions Of Stars Over Poeticgold CGC 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 77964803
Date of Birth: April 22, 2013
Breeder: Kathy Whipple & Jim Andras
Sire: Ch Venture Redog's Magic Hat Trick
Dam: GCH Scion Hott Pants RN
Owner: Laura Jill Simmons 
49 GCH Brianne'Swilly Be President 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 66659405
Date of Birth: February 08, 2011
Breeder: Anne Pittman
Sire: Ch Shilo's Hott Blue And Righteous RN
Dam: Brianne's Amber Waves
Owner: Shirley Koper & Anne Pittman
50 GCH Emery's Alice In Wonderland 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 67012301
Date of Birth: January 19, 2011
Breeder: Brianna Bischoff & Beth Johnson
Sire: Ch Xcelerate Twenty X Stetson
Dam: GCH Summits Into The Mystic RN
Owner: Amy Heuslein & Pamela & Richard Sherry & Ryan Tepera & Brianna Bischoff
51 GCH Emery's In The Midnight Hour 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 67012302
Date of Birth: January 19, 2011
Breeder: Brianna Bischoff & Beth Johnson
Sire: Ch Xcelerate Twenty X Stetson
Dam: GCH Summits Into The Mystic
Owner: Pamela & Richard Sherry & Brianna Bischoff
52 Ch Goldruls It's All Greek To Me CD JH 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 75141103
Date of Birth: October 19, 2012
Breeder: Margie Sarkin
Sire: Ch Laurell's Goin' Great Guns
Dam: Ch Goldruls Keymand Performance RN
Owner: Margie Sarkin 
55 Ch Firstar's Blue Vespa Of Hallis CD RN CGC 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 59350702
Date of Birth: September 22, 2009
Breeder: Jane Coen
Sire: GCH My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon
Dam: Firststar's Vente Of Hallis
Owner: Harry & Hollis Axelrod 
57 GCH Forever's All Jacked Up CGC 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 68858201
Date of Birth: July 17, 2011
Breeder: Jennifer Hoffman & Candy Nee
Sire: GCH Rush Hill's All Fools On Deck
Dam: Ch My Buddy's Coco Cabana Banana
Owner: Jennifer Hoffman & Candy Nee & Robyn Gordon
58 GCH White Birch Darby Hill Light My Fire 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 54540302
Date of Birth: January 25, 2009
Breeder: Gayle Haak & William R Daniels
Sire: GCH Verdoro Tellise Arrowsmith
Dam: White Birch Good Golly Miss Holly
Owner: Carol Dunn 
61 Ch Scandal Lover De Zelkova 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 74187901
Date of Birth: March 15, 2010
Breeder: Esther Matali Hernandez
Sire: Ashbury Angel Heart
Dam: Lovely Lady De Zelkova
Owner: April Fulk & Mikala Mudrick
62 GCH Chantelle Barefoot In The Park RN CGC 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 66412902
Date of Birth: February 16, 2011
Breeder: Gloria Miller & Cathie Turner
Sire: Ch Chantelle On Your Mark
Dam: Sunbeam Chantelle W'Eight Until Dark
Owner: Nancy Lewine & Jenny Cochran
63 GCH Sandpiper's Let Freedom Ring 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 69305401
Date of Birth: July 04, 2011
Breeder: Patty Pace
Sire: GCH Rush Hill Run'N Amuck At Abelard OA OAJ
Dam: Ch Avalor Sandpiper Tickled Pink
Owner: Toyomi Tsumura 
64 GCH Bogy Of Taiwan H.K. 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 81300401
Date of Birth: December 25, 2009
Breeder: Sui-Ken Chen
Sire: Ch Summits Mr Bojangles
Dam: JGB's Zoe One O One
Owner: Fu Yuen Chan 
Open Dogs

7 Hillock's No Hitchhiking 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 75819201
Date of Birth: December 22, 2012
Breeder: Tammy Tomlinson & Grace West
Sire: GCH Hillock Honeybear's Purple Pizzazz
Dam: Hillock's Rowdy Roddy Piper CD BN RAE
Owner: Michael & Rose Mentasti 
26 Chestnut Sprigs Of Magic CGC 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 69655002
Date of Birth: August 27, 2011
Breeder: Mary Beth Konesky & Katie Konesky
Sire: Ch Claddagh's Bronze Man
Dam: Chestnut Spicin' It Up
Owner: Leslie Perry & Melanie Crane & Mary Beth Konesky
31 Goldsmith Rumor Has It 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 76418402
Date of Birth: September 11, 2012
Breeder: Brian & Mary & Caroline Clegg
Sire: Ch Goldsmith Shoot To Kill
Dam: Ch Snowshoe Goldsmith Surfurr Girl
Owner: Brian & Mary & Caroline Clegg 
54 Gold-Rush Slim Shady 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 78235002
Date of Birth: May 16, 2013
Breeder: R Ann Johnson
Sire: Gold-Rush Homeland
Dam: Gold-Rush Oakland Laurel
Owner: R Ann Johnson 
Bred By Exhibitor Bitches

53 Emery's Time For Tea 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 77875501
Date of Birth: April 29, 2013
Breeder: Brianna Bischoff
Sire: GCH Goodtime's I Rest My Case
Dam: GCH Emery's Alice In Wonderland
Owner: Lindsey Brown & Brianna Bischoff
American-Bred Bitches

35 Sombra's Smoke N'Hot Firehouse 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 73192805
Date of Birth: May 03, 2012
Breeder: Jeanette Ratajczak
Sire: GCH Confetti Gangway's Field N'Track
Dam: Summit Sombra's No Small Affair
Owner: Nancy M Sherick 
Open Bitches

20 Goldiva's Sweet Melissa 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 75409501
Date of Birth: October 29, 2012
Breeder: Mary Dickinson
Sire: Goldiva's Waking Up In Vegas
Dam: Goldiva's Midsummer Night's Folly
Owner: Mary Dickinson 
42 Yukon's Drunk On You High On Summertime 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 73082801
Date of Birth: April 28, 2012
Breeder: John Devens & Charlene Devens
Sire: Ch Summits Goldentripinthelineofduty
Dam: GCH Numoon Yukon Anticipation
Owner: John & Charlene Devens 
56 Teddybear's One Of A Kind 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 64457701
Date of Birth: July 12, 2010
Breeder: Kathy Johnson Siegle
Sire: Ch Mariah-Hillock Magicl Mystry Tur
Dam: Ch Sundwn TeddyBear She's Perfct Tru&Tru
Owner: Kathy Johnson Siegle 
59 Starquest Pathfinder's Breaking News CGC 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 60187704
Date of Birth: January 04, 2010
Breeder: Marcia Seifert & Steven Seifert
Sire: Goldstorm Flyover At Kelore
Dam: Asterling's Let's Play N'ice
Owner: Laura Anne Bellochi 
60 Ventess Sophia Of Goldensglen 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 67145010
Date of Birth: February 15, 2011
Breeder: Jane & Anna Stevens
Sire: Goldkitts Pride Of Cornwall At Ventess
Dam: Chris Ti Mia
Owner: Angel Martin


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting, I had tried to find this out online with no luck.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh so cool, my puppy's sire is in the lineup! Now I don't only have Newf's to root for, I can have a Golden too!!!!:bowl: 
Go! :crossfing GCH Sweetgold's Double Down "ACE"

If you are watching Newfies, please root for my friend's boy Dylan #24 CH Pouch Cove Seabrook Because He Can


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Goldens and Newfies both show tomorrow. Goldens @ 2:15 Eastern USA. Watch live on this link. 
The Westminster Kennel Club | Live!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Excited to watch for Mystic in the breed competition tomorrow!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I can understand why the judge feels the trunk the legs and feels for testicles but why does she lift and feel for the base of the tail?


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Also such Colour variations!!!!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know how they possibly remember them all. Almost two hours in seeing one beautiful dog after anther .


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Sitting here watching it in person it's so exciting!!! Go Eros!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

She is so thorough. Systematically cutting down.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

First award of merit!!!!


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

So many beautiful dogs. With all those wagging tails it looks like the happiest place on earth!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I was watching the livestream but without commentary found it a little hard to follow. I thought I recognized a few of the handlers. Was that Berna Welch with a bitch taking BOB? and who took BOS? How soon are the official results posted?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, I hope it was Berna and Samantha! That would be just wonderful-breeder/owner/handled!

Pedigree: BISS GCH CH Pebwin Hocus Pocus SDHF


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I think it was - someone on the live stream was congratulating her. Beautiful dog. All of them were gorgeous!


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I believe that was the winning combo for BOB. The handler's armband said #16, which matched the Pebwin listing on the WKC website. She looked so happy and surprised to be the winner!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

thank you for posting the catalog. I am pretty sure at least 1 # was wrong, but my! How much fun to go to the dog show and not have to get dressed!


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

I was really excited to see Ch. FoxRun's Under The Big Top (Jordyn) there with Kathi Schapp (breeder/owner/handler).


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

RETRIEVER (GOLDEN)
*Judge:* Ms. Marion Lyons
*Day:* February 17, 2015
*Time:* 2:15
*Ring:* 1

_Best of Breed Competition

_ B 16 GCH Pebwin Hocus Pocus 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 62907003
*Date of Birth:* May 31, 2010
*Breeder:* Berna Hart Welch
*Sire:* Ch Monogram's Bada Bing
*Dam:* Ch Verdoro Pebwin CST
*Owner:* Art Cazares & Berna Welch


OS 63 GCH Sandpiper's Let Freedom Ring 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 69305401
*Date of Birth:* July 04, 2011
*Breeder:* Patty Pace
*Sire:* GCH Rush Hill Run'N Amuck At Abelard OA OAJ
*Dam:* Ch Avalor Sandpiper Tickled Pink
*Owner:* Toyomi Tsumura 


SEL 14 Ch Rainyday's Secret Garden 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 68579901
*Date of Birth:* September 21, 2010
*Breeder:* Indya Sheehan
*Sire:* Ch Wochica My Promised Land
*Dam:* Ch Sunnybrae Rainyday's Awsm-Blsm
*Owner:* Indya Sheehan 


SEL 55 Ch Firstar's Blue Vespa Of Hallis CD RN CGC 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 59350702
*Date of Birth:* September 22, 2009
*Breeder:* Jane Coen
*Sire:* GCH My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon
*Dam:* Firststar's Vente Of Hallis
*Owner:* Harry & Hollis Axelrod 


AOM 8 GCH Easthill Broxden Woodland Lettuce Entertain You 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 53250401
*Date of Birth:* September 17, 2008
*Breeder:* Sharon Shilkoff & Sandra Kim Hoffen & Amy Booth
*Sire:* Ch Easthill Broxden The Fig Is Up
*Dam:* Ch Woodland Kerry Oakie
*Owner:* C Collins & L Fernandes & J Supple & J Ovalle & A Booth


AOM 22 GCH Eagleridge Truckin In Style RN CGC 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 64142003
*Date of Birth:* September 03, 2010
*Breeder:* Dennis Williams
*Sire:* GCH Gemini Fallchase The Butler Did It
*Dam:* Eagleridge's Paint The Sky With Stars
*Owner:* Jen & Chris Huppert & Dennis Williams & Chatham Napoli


AOM 34 Ch Beau Geste Belhaven Rhf Callooh Callay 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 70854807
*Date of Birth:* December 22, 2011
*Breeder:* Janet K Bramhall
*Sire:* Belhaven RHF My Beamish Boy JH CGC
*Dam:* Beau Geste Geranium Kiss
*Owner:* Anne Angelastro & Jan Bramhall & Christine Calcinari


AOM 42 Yukon's Drunk On You High On Summertime 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 73082801
*Date of Birth:* April 28, 2012
*Breeder:* John Devens & Charlene Devens
*Sire:* Ch Summits Goldentripinthelineofduty
*Dam:* GCH Numoon Yukon Anticipation
*Owner:* John & Charlene Devens 


AOM 52 Ch Goldruls It's All Greek To Me CD JH 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 75141103
*Date of Birth:* October 19, 2012
*Breeder:* Margie Sarkin
*Sire:* Ch Laurell's Goin' Great Guns
*Dam:* Ch Goldruls Keymand Performance RN
*Owner:* Margie Sarkin 
HIDE FULL CLASS RESULTS 

_Open Dogs

_ 1/W 31 Goldsmith Rumor Has It 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 76418402
*Date of Birth:* September 11, 2012
*Breeder:* Brian & Mary & Caroline Clegg
*Sire:* Ch Goldsmith Shoot To Kill
*Dam:* Ch Snowshoe Goldsmith Surfurr Girl
*Owner:* Brian & Mary & Caroline Clegg 


2/R 54 Gold-Rush Slim Shady 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 78235002
*Date of Birth:* May 16, 2013
*Breeder:* R Ann Johnson
*Sire:* Gold-Rush Homeland
*Dam:* Gold-Rush Oakland Laurel
*Owner:* R Ann Johnson


_Bred by Exhibitor Bitches

_ 1 53 Emery's Time For Tea 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 77875501
*Date of Birth:* April 29, 2013
*Breeder:* Brianna Bischoff
*Sire:* GCH Goodtime's I Rest My Case
*Dam:* GCH Emery's Alice In Wonderland
*Owner:* Lindsey Brown & Brianna Bischoff


_Open Bitches

_ 1/W/BW 59 Starquest Pathfinder's Breaking News CGC 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 60187704
*Date of Birth:* January 04, 2010
*Breeder:* Marcia Seifert & Steven Seifert
*Sire:* Goldstorm Flyover At Kelore
*Dam:* Asterling's Let's Play N'ice
*Owner:* Laura Anne Bellochi 

2/R  60 Ventess Sophia Of Goldensglen 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 67145010
*Date of Birth:* February 15, 2011
*Breeder:* Jane & Anna Stevens
*Sire:* Goldkitts Pride Of Cornwall At Ventess
*Dam:* Chris Ti Mia
*Owner:* Angel Martin 

3 20 Goldiva's Sweet Melissa 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 75409501
*Date of Birth:* October 29, 2012
*Breeder:* Mary Dickinson
*Sire:* Goldiva's Waking Up In Vegas
*Dam:* Goldiva's Midsummer Night's Folly
*Owner:* Mary Dickinson 


















































.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I really don't know much about the conformation world yet (I'm trying to learn), but from my naive point of view, without knowing who she is or anything about her, watching her genuine thrill at winning was so heartwarming. Watching her as the ring cleared, after all the congratulation hugs, the way she jumped up and down and then leaned over and had a little "moment" with her dog was so touching. I could see in that moment how much of her heart was put into this. Again, I really don't know anything but that moment got me right in the feels.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

MommyMe said:


> I really don't know much about this stuff yet (I'm trying to learn), but from my naive point of view, without knowing who she is or anything about her, watching her genuine thrill at winning was so heartwarming. The way she jumped up and down and then leaned over and had a little "moment" with her dog was so touching. I could see in that moment how much of her heart was put into this. Again, I really don't know anything but that moment got me right in the feels.


That is definitely Berna  I trusted her with my old guy Scout for over a year when he went out East to live with her-she loves her dogs.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I also know next-to-nothing about the show dog world. Can someone please explain what an "Award of Merit" means?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Dec 7, 2014)

Does anyone have a link to watching the golden BoB segment? I'd love to send this to my wife to watch.

EDIT: I was one page away. Here's the On Demand links for each breed. As of 5:35pm EST, goldens aren't up yet.

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videoindex.php?year=2015&day=2#sport


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Let's hear it for owner-handlers! Good to see Berna win. She has bred some wonderful dogs over the years.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

What does BISS at the front of the name and SDHF mean at the end of the name? It's fun to watch the dogs and recognize breeder names that I would never had heard of without this forum. Rooting for them tonight!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

BISS means the dog/bitch was Best in Show for a specialty show. Meaning the show was golden retrievers only (or whatever breed). 

SDHF is show dog hall of fame. This means the dog/bitch won enough points being shown over a period of time to qualify for that level in the sport. You have to win a lot. Anyone know how many points it takes to get in the hall of fame?

Award of merit is given by the judge saying that the dog was definitely a great addition to the show. I don't think it carries any points, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

*GRCA Show Dog of Hall of Fame*

Any Golden Retriever who earns 25 or more points based on the following schedule will be entered in the GRCA Show Dog Hall of Fame.​ Best in Show
(plus 5 pt for Group 1st)
10​ Reserve Best in Show
(plus 5 pt for Group 1st)
7.5​ Sporting Group 1st
5​ Sporting Group 2nd
3​ Sporting Group 3rd
1​ Sporting Group 4th
½​ National Specialty Best of Breed
5​  Regional Specialty Best of Breed*
3​ Independent Specialty Best of Breed*
1​ _* not held in conjunction with an all-breed show_


The above is from the GRCA website. SDHF is a GRCA title as opposed to some of the familiar titles like CH, GRCH etc. which are AKC titles.​ __________________


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am not a confirmation/dog show owner, but I have attended a few local dog shows. I always watch the Westminster show and others that are on TV during the year. I thought the final group winners this year were exceptional. From my 'novice' eye, I really enjoyed watching this final group go after the top dog title 'Best in Show'....the E-Sheep dog and the E-S- Spaniel looked great and had wonderful personalities last night. Of course the Beagle, now she did steal the show....! Best final group I can recall in Westminster....., but that is just my opinion!


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Naturally, I was rooting for the Golden but once we we were in the final judging I really liked the Portuguese water dog. I think his/her (?) name is Matisse. I was surprised that the beagle won, but then again I wouldn't know what to look for in a champion.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Dec 7, 2014)

Here's the link for the golden breed judging:

The Westminster Kennel Club | Videos

Just a note, it's about two hours long.

I was glad to see the beagle win. I prefer dogs that you see on a regular basis, not some ultra-rare breed that needs six hours of primping before they enter the ring. The golden who showed last night was gorgeous.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Any thoughts on why a Golden Retriever has never won best in show? And also, how do they judge it, being all different breeds? Is it just a point comparison as to who gets closest to their own breed standard? Are there other things they look for? 

I watched the Golden breed judging yesterday live and I have to say there were so many gorgeous dogs there I had a hard time picking a favorite. I love that the winner was from Massachusetts, was handled by her breeder/owner. No question that she is a beauty. I also really admired a much darker dog that was in the ring. Unfortunately didn't catch the number and now I wish I had checked for it to know the name.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was thrilled to see a beagle win.... one of my favorite breeds<:

With the sporting group - I wasn't 100% crazy about the golden for some reason (I don't why). Really was rooting for the Brittany who was just showing off out there. Just a gorgeous dog<:

@Thorbreafortuna - the darker golden might have been a local (to me) dog - http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=443458. One of the dogs I was rooting for the other day while sneaking the live feed on my work computer (while I worked with my boss across from me lol).... he's a smidge darker than in his k9data pic.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I loved the winning golden, but I was also able to get a look at Jill's dog Mystic. What a beauty!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Not sure if I'm asking this right since I know very little about dog shows but in what order did they do the classes of goldens?


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Alaska7133 said:


> Award of merit is given by the judge saying that the dog was definitely a great addition to the show. I don't think it carries any points, correct me if I'm wrong.


What a special acknowledgement! 

When we brought our girl home 2 years ago as a retired momma dog, her breeder shared her pedigree with us. I've researched (snooped) to try to learn more about it all and found a picture of her father at Westminster, actually as an Merit Award winner. I can imagine it is thrilling just to even be there, but what an amazing "cherry on top".

I enjoyed watching the whole thing. I have no idea what to look for, but all those sweet, smiling faces and waggling tails were a joy to see.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I havent had time to be on the forum, bc we had a "watching westminster" party with champagne and Shirley Temples to try and stay up all the way to BIS. I go to bed early, so every year the good cheer of a party keeps me going. 

I was so proud of my puppy and how he showed, and beyond thrilled my favorite girl Samantha won BOB with Berna- so deserving. My friend Indya's bitch Springsteen went select, and I thought the judging was wonderful and the entry was very strong and deep.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Congratulations again on your special boy. Can't wait to see what he does next.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

MommyMe said:


> Congratulations again on your special boy. Can't wait to see what he does next.


The years he turns four, five, and six we will try very hard to have him in top condition and good cheer, but for this year it couldnt have been more perfect. There is so much behind the scenes with a puppy. For example, his regular handler Karen showed her special from the last two years, and his other handler Sam had the USA's number 1 Newfoundland Big Sur in a whole different Pier building at 1:45 and goldens were at 2:15. There are some heartstopping cliffhangers at a show like that just based on how the schedule chooses to overlap the breeds. Our goal was happy, wagging puppy experiencing the benching and crowds, and showing well enough to beling there with the big kids. I cant get over how pleased I am for Samantha and Springsteen to have been recognized on a national stage bc these are beautiful bitches.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

That was fun to watch! Especially the Newfies and Great Pyr's. I am sad a beagle won. It would have been amazing if a Golden won this years!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

sdhgolden said:


> Not sure if I'm asking this right since I know very little about dog shows but in what order did they do the classes of goldens?


 Just to clarify what the "classes" are, it's for dogs/bitches they do not have a championship in the show ring. The classes are broke into 2 general groups - dogs and bitches. Dogs are the boys. Dog classes are all before the bitch classes. In the classes you only show against others of the same sex. The youngest classes go in first. So puppy dogs 6-9 months are first, then puppy dogs 9-12 months, and 12-18 month. Then you get beyond the age classes and onto some other classes that follow the same order. Those classes are: Novice, Amateur-owner-handler, Bred-by-exhibitor, American bred, Open. So the winner of each class then goes back in the ring to determine the Winners Dog. Then the Reserve Winners Dog is chosen. Next all the bitch classes go through. Then the winner of each class goes back to determine Winner Bitch. Then Reserve Winners Bitch. Then the Winners Dog and Winners Bitch go back in to determine Best of Winners. The Best of Winners goes in with the Best of Breed competition. Best of Breed competition is all dogs/bitches with a championship in the show ring. So the Best of Winners enters with the Best of Breed dogs and bitches. Then the BOB winner, Best of Opposite Sex and Reserve is chosen. There are additional ribbons that can be handed out if the judge chooses like they did at Westminster which were: Select Dog, Select Bitch, and Award of Merit.

To get a championship in the show ring is very difficult. AKC has links on their website to the amount of dogs/bitches required to be in the ring in order to get a specific amount of points. To find out the points, you look at the state and which division AKC puts it in. Then look up the points schedule and find out how many dogs/bitches it takes to get so many points for a show. Here's the link to the points schedule: Conformation Point Schedule - American Kennel Club Now that's all for the class dogs. For anyone additionally interested there is a very simple phone app to download called: iShowCalc


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The problem with goldens is that within the criteria of being correct to the standard, there are many different styles. I cant imagine the stars aligning so that all 3 judges loved the same style. Maybe it will happen someday, but I doubt it.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

I almost feel like Goldens are sooo beautiful that the judges feel that they are at an advantage already to the other breeds & therefore never award them with the BIS.
When you hear the applause of the audience when the Golden comes out, its 3 times louder than any other breed the entire show. 
Samantha - the Golden last night was a very very very pretty girl!!!!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I, too, was thrilled with Samantha's win....a breeder/owner/handler and Samantha shares some of the same lines as my Cooper and Lacey. So exciting for her--and I loved Berna's genuine delight when she won!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Megora said:


> @Thorbreafortuna - the darker golden might have been a local (to me) dog - http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=443458. One of the dogs I was rooting for the other day while sneaking the live feed on my work computer (while I worked with my boss across from me lol).... he's a smidge darker than in his k9data pic.


 Thank you! It could easily have been him, probably was!


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

This surely shows my retriever bias but it seems like the spaniels always seem to catch the judges eye. Has this been a long term trend?

The Nova Scotia Toller was a looker but goldens always win IMO. You can tell I'm not a judge


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Just to clarify what the "classes" are, it's for dogs/bitches they do not have a championship in the show ring. The classes are broke into 2 general groups - dogs and bitches. Dogs are the boys. Dog classes are all before the bitch classes. In the classes you only show against others of the same sex. The youngest classes go in first. So puppy dogs 6-9 months are first, then puppy dogs 9-12 months, and 12-18 month. Then you get beyond the age classes and onto some other classes that follow the same order. Those classes are: Novice, Amateur-owner-handler, Bred-by-exhibitor, American bred, Open. So the winner of each class then goes back in the ring to determine the Winners Dog. Then the Reserve Winners Dog is chosen. Next all the bitch classes go through. Then the winner of each class goes back to determine Winner Bitch. Then Reserve Winners Bitch. Then the Winners Dog and Winners Bitch go back in to determine Best of Winners. The Best of Winners goes in with the Best of Breed competition. Best of Breed competition is all dogs/bitches with a championship in the show ring. So the Best of Winners enters with the Best of Breed dogs and bitches. Then the BOB winner, Best of Opposite Sex and Reserve is chosen. There are additional ribbons that can be handed out if the judge chooses like they did at Westminster which were: Select Dog, Select Bitch, and Award of Merit.
> 
> To get a championship in the show ring is very difficult. AKC has links on their website to the amount of dogs/bitches required to be in the ring in order to get a specific amount of points. To find out the points, you look at the state and which division AKC puts it in. Then look up the points schedule and find out how many dogs/bitches it takes to get so many points for a show. Here's the link to the points schedule: Conformation Point Schedule - American Kennel Club Now that's all for the class dogs. For anyone additionally interested there is a very simple phone app to download called: iShowCalc



Gosh it's always seemed so confusing to me but now it makes sense! I was always wondering why they only had one or two dogs in the ring at times and then a bunch at other times. Now I get it. Thank you so much for the explanation!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> The problem with goldens is that within the criteria of being correct to the standard, there are many different styles. I cant imagine the stars aligning so that all 3 judges loved the same style. Maybe it will happen someday, but I doubt it.


Very interesting, never thought of it that way.

I always thought you had to be a Champion to be in Westminster, but there were a few names that did not have titles???


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Yes there were class dogs. They had a few dogs in open and some other classes. It was only a one point show for dogs and bitches in the classes. I look up the counts. So it's not really a worthwhile show for dogs in the classes, other than for the fun of being there.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> Yes there were class dogs. They had a few dogs in open and some other classes. It was only a one point show for dogs and bitches in the classes. I look up the counts. So it's not really a worthwhile show for dogs in the classes, other than for the fun of being there.


Story the bitch who won just needed 1 single point to finish, so it was fun for her owner to do it in style as we live relatively close. otherwise agree with Alaska the effort it takes to move around the piers etc is lots little by way of points0 just the fun of being there.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow!! That's pretty cool to finish a dog at Westminster! She couldn't have timed it any better. Good for her!


----------

